# Geada - Braga - 2 a 6 de Janeiro de 2019



## guimeixen (9 Jan 2019 às 20:33)

Finalmente, após um Dezembro sem nada a registar, tivemos as primeiras geadas. Como adoro ver tudo branco e as formas detalhadas dos cristais aproveitei este dias para ir de manhã antes de começar a dar sol ver os campos à beira do estádio do Braga por onde passa água. É talvez a melhor zona que tenho aqui perto de casa para descer bem a temperatura. No dia 5, que foi o mais frio, levei o auriol comigo e onde passa a água marcou -3,7ºC. Talvez se tivesse ido mais cedo um pouco tinha passado os -4ºC. Deu para ver os diferentes tipos de cristais que cresceram devido às diferentes temperaturas. Com temperaturas entre os 0ºC e os -3ºC temos formas parecidas com chávenas e dos -3 aos -6ºC parecem agulhas. É também bonito de se ver que ao começar a dar sol na vegetação e os cristais começam a derreter, forma-se nevoeiro por cima por estar tão húmido. Fiquei todo gelado mas valeu a pena

*Dia 2:*

Vi esta ave por cima da parte com vegetação mais densa. É uma garça-real certo?




















*Dia 3:*
















































*Dia 4:*
































*Dia 5:*


----------



## guimeixen (9 Jan 2019 às 20:35)

Continuação do dia 5:

















































Dia 6:


----------



## joralentejano (9 Jan 2019 às 20:45)

Belíssimas!


----------



## João Pedro (9 Jan 2019 às 21:05)

guimeixen disse:


> Continuação do dia 5:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolutamente maravilhosas!  As dos cristais estão brutais!  Usaste a técnica da lente invertida? Magníficas  Parabéns Guilherme


----------



## Aristocrata (9 Jan 2019 às 21:40)

@guimeixen que maravilha de fotos.
Muito bom! Obrigado


----------



## Thomar (9 Jan 2019 às 22:08)

Fotos espectaculares, todas, até as dos cristais ! 
Parabéns @guimeixen.


----------



## guisilva5000 (10 Jan 2019 às 00:22)

Sempre a elevar o nível Guilherme! 

Muito bom


----------



## guimeixen (10 Jan 2019 às 20:50)

joralentejano disse:


> Belíssimas!





João Pedro disse:


> Absolutamente maravilhosas! As dos cristais estão brutais! Usaste a técnica da lente invertida? Magníficas  Parabéns Guilherme





Aristocrata disse:


> @guimeixen que maravilha de fotos.
> Muito bom! Obrigado





Thomar disse:


> Fotos espectaculares, todas, até as dos cristais !
> Parabéns @guimeixen.





guisilva5000 disse:


> Sempre a elevar o nível Guilherme!
> 
> Muito bom



Obrigado a todos! 

@João Pedro sim usei essa técnica para os cristais.


----------

